# Fortaleza city - the capital of Ceará state in Brazil in amazing photos! Enjoy!



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*All the photos are from Brasilian skyscraper forums*

Fortaleza is the capital and biggest city in the Ceará state in Brasil. Your population is 2,5 million inhabitants and 3,3 million in metro area. It is a huge city but have a wonderful nature, some of the beaches of Northeast of Brasil, wich are one of the most beautiful beaches in the world. 

Fortaleza is the financial, political and educational centre of the Ceará state, having the main Campus of UFCE (Federal university of Ceará, in English). It is a very good structured city and have a huge and strong commerce. It is the biggest technological centre of the state. 

Distances:

From São Paulo city - 2360 km (1470 miles)
From Rio de Janeiro city - 2180 km (1355 miles)
From Federal Capital (Brasília) - 1682 km (1045 miles)
From Salvador - 1025 km (640 miles)

Well, let's see the photos of Fortaleza.

First, the location of Ceará state in Brasil.









Now, the Fortaleza municipallity (without metro area).









Now, diverse photos of the city 

01 - The suburbs of the city, with one of the highways that link the city to another cities and other states.









02 - The view for who comes by airplane









03 - 









04 - Twilight in Fortaleza









05 - 









06 -









07 -









08 -









09 -









10 -









11 -









12 -









13 -









14 -









15 -









16 -









17 - The Brasilian flag at middle and another ones (state, city, etc.)









18 - The Fortaleza international airport









19 -









20 -









21 -









22 -









23 -









24 -









25 -









26 -









27 -









28 -









29 -









30 -









31 -









32 -









Hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Fortaleza is a really beautiful city, a touristic paradise for sure 

Ahh, impossible not to think of Epcot with pic 24 :lol:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

of course who go to Fortaleza never forget it!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^^
I agree. One of my best memories of Northeast.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No doubt, Fortaleza city is indeed a very nice, beautiful place  a small paradise...


----------



## maurocsf (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the pic 6.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

nice shots!
Others here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=933266


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good Pics!

Fortaleza é fantastica!esse foi o melhor threadh que eu já vi da cidade:yes:
gostei muito,a orla tem bons edificios,que lembra os de Recife


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^

Thank you


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! What a beautiful and modern looking city Fortaleza is.....

It's gonna take me _forever_ to visit all of these places!! I dunno if I've got the years or the energy left in me!? :lol::lol:


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all 

Fortaleza is no doubt a tropical jewerly! It's an amazing city with an amazing nature!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing city! :applause:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

very nice pics!!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

Fortaleza is really amazing..


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

nice! the place still growing up, i like the stile of the buildings


----------



## CEARENSE (Dec 2, 2006)

I loooove my city


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is possible to see more photos of Fortaleza, please?


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

a BIG paradise!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> It is possible to see more photos of Fortaleza, please?


Check these ones:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=933266
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45677505
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=992817
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=992819
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=974520
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=969878


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Some videos:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phlA3Z5HweA






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-pUW300Orw


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Fantastic City! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ruifo said:


> Check these ones:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=933266
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45677505
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=992817
> ...


Thanks @ruifo for the links :cheers:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Landing at Fortaleza International Airport (SBFZ/FOR) - 08/Nov/2009

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjdfeqQukOU






*********************************************

And 3 shots from the city of Fortaleza:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love this city! Fortaleza looks like a very beautiful and exciting city to live in...or just to visit, too! Fantastic views of the ocean.. :happy:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I really love this photo:



orionbeta1 said:


>


It's a classic one. And explains why there's a song in Brazil about "the sails of Mucuripe". Mucuripe is this part of Fortaleza shown in this photo, full of sailing boats of fishermen.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> It is possible to see more photos of Fortaleza, please?




















































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthurfonseca/​


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW THE LAST PHOTOS ARE AMAZING PARABÉNS


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I really can't understand how a city so impressive like Fortaleza can be so scarcely known outside Brazil...

Looks this image from Google Maps. The area inside the red line is the region of highest density of Fortaleza, the region where the majority of the tall buildings are. *Of course there are also tall buildings outside this region*, but the huge majority are inside the area of the red line. Be aware of the arrow in the bottom left indicating the size of a 1 kilometer line in this image. As you can see the high density area of Fortaleza is more than five kilometers wide.











Some more pics of "Fortal":


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I've stayed in othon fortaleza the view is the best ever


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

nice adds!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

gooooooood!!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

A thread about the International Airport of Fortaleza (Pinto Martings Intl.):
English: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=875570
Portuguese: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018121


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*More Fortaleza:*





























*Christmas tree:*











*Night view:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*A beach in Caucaia, Fortaleza Metro Area (west side), and the Ceará River:*












*And this is at the other side of Fortaleza, it's the Pacoti River, and Porto das Dunas beach:*












*A seaside resort on Porto das Dunas beach:*












*Fortaleza view from east:*


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I want to visit Fortaleza!!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Cheap Flights from Buenos Aires to Fortaleza - BUE to FOR:

http://www.farecompare.com/flights/Buenos_Aires-BUE/Fortaleza-FOR/market.html

You're welcome in Fortaleza. Everyone is welcome in Fortaleza. Hospitality is in our veins here in Fortaleza. We love visitors!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

And this is the kind of landscape you can enjoy just a few miles away from Fortaleza (sand dunes and small lakes):


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Catholic cathedral of Fortaleza:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*This Youtube video of a helicopter flight is a great opportunity to see the density of Fortaleza:*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

This is the building of the central administration of the Federal University of Ceará (UFC):


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Fortaleza view from "the woods":


All pics from this thread


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Pics of Fortaleza are never enough...

A few more street level pics:

(from this thread, this, and this)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

One of Fortaleza's shopping centers (not the biggest):

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*A little bit more of "Fortal"...*


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice adds!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Some aerials...*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*I liked this description of Fortaleza I found on the web:*


Imagine 573km of sun-drenched coastline. Imagine white dunes, lines of coconut trees, an ocean of warm water. Imagine a temperature never below 24º C (75 F.), with 3000 hours of sunshine a year. 

Imagine constant brises cooling the sunny day and lifting sails to windsurf and kite surf competitions. We are talking about the State of Ceará, home of the city of Fortaleza. Located in the Northeast region of Brazil, Ceará is full of enchantment and hospitable people. Many foreigners, from all over the world, are just now discovering Fortaleza and the State of Ceará. 

Along with the permanent warm climate, Mother Nature protected Ceará against rainstorms, earthquakes, hurricanes and other natural disasters – or the ones created by man including terrorism or wars.

The location is very favorable to US and European visitors: in less than 7 hours, on direct flights, the continents are linked.

BRAZILIANS WELCOME FOREIGNERS
It’s common knowledge among Brazilians that the citizens of Fortaleza welcome tourists full of joy and hospitality. Either when traveling, shopping, eating, or just getting to know the city, usually the locals respect and help visitors in the best way possible.
The hospitality in the small cities on the coastline is even more easily felt. Their simple way of living and their interest in creating bonds with people from different cultures is evident.

As said before, even the Brazilians show a great appreciation on receptivity of locals (Cearenses), a people with great sense of humor, home of the biggest comedians of the country. 


(...)


SPORTING ACTIVITIES
Focusing on the sporting activities available, Fortaleza and the other cities of the State provide breathtaking experiences in all sorts of fields.
Since Brazil is known by the football (soccer), Ceará is well represented by two teams that fill the stadiums during the regular seasons, showing a good quality play.

Although soccer occupies the center of the Brazilian hearts, we offer much more possibilities of sports.

In water and wind sports, Fortaleza is becoming the world’ number one location for kite surf, surf, wind surf, and water skiing sports. 

Constant, fast and predictable wind currents are allowing thousands of enthusiasts of these sports to get the best from the practice. World competitions are being held constantly in many beaches that provide perfect conditions to the competitors.

To hang gliding, trekking and climbing enthusiasts, inlands cities, distant 300 km from Fortaleza, provide great possibilities to have fun and improve the techniques in a tropical climate.

For off-road fans, innumerous competitions and sites to practice exist along the beautiful coastline.
As to golf players, there are several projects of golf courses for construction being developed. In the near future, golf courses will be available.

*source:*
http://www.escapeartist.com/OREQ18/Why_Invest_in_North_East_Brazil.html


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ You can believe this guy when he talks about "a people with great sense of humor, home of the biggest comedians of the country."

Fortaleza and the State of Ceará are the birthplace of the most well known comedians of Brazil, including Chico Anysio, Tom Cavalcante, Renato Aragão and the clown Tiririca (the future Federal Deputy of the State of São Paulo :banana.

Comedy is a sport in Fortaleza! And not only an amateur sport, but also an organized professional industry, with lots of humoristic shows across the city, in several bars and restaurants, revealing new local talents.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Now I'll tell you about a place called Cumbuco. *


*Cumbuco is a beach in the municipality of Caucaia, that's neighbour to the municipality of Fortaleza (Caucaia is part of Fortaleza Metro Area).*
*
This paradise I'll show you is just 25 kilometers away from downtown Fortaleza. Yes, you understood well: just 25 kilometers from the downtown in Fortaleza.

Hold your breath: *





























*Remember: just 25 kilometers from downtown!*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Fortaleza is a nice city indeed. hope i can back there as soon as possible.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ It's sure a great place to visit. People who come once, always come back again.




Just adding to the informations about *Cumbuco*, the beach showed above... 

Cumbuco is today an important center of *kitesurfing* in the world. Lots of people from various countries come to Cumbuco for kitesurfing. 

The video bellow shows some of the kitefurfing activity on Cumbuco:









But if you don't like kitesurfing, you can try *sandboarding*, the tropical version of snowboarding, on Cumbuco sand dunes! Take a look:










But if you don't want sandboarding, you can just take a ride on a *buggy*, for a adventure on Cumbuco sand dunes. The buggy driver will ask if you want the ride "without great emotions" ("sem emoção") or "with great emotions" ("com emoçao").

If you ask "with great emotions" ("com emoçao"), you can have something like this:






(Despite appearances, it is not dangerous, drivers are very professional and won't let accidents happen.)

*
Well... Remembering that all this is just 25 kilometers away from downtown Fortaleza!*


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

.for.ce.br
You look like a tourism marking man! hehehehe
:lol:


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

Nordeste >>>>>>>>>>> Australia>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Caribe>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>South Asian


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

in reality fortaleza is dity and ugly. the beach in combuco is not beautiful.
you will find millions of more beautiful beaches around the world, especially
in asia and autralia !! so I AM THE ONE, that will never come back !
the food in brasil is crappy too. the people are idiots, crack addicts armed 
with guns... Forget south america, come to ASIA !!!!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Pfeuffer said:


> in reality fortaleza is dity and ugly. the beach in combuco is not beautiful.
> you will find millions of more beautiful beaches around the world, especially
> in asia and autralia !! so I AM THE ONE, that will never come back !
> the food in brasil is crappy too. the people are idiots, crack addicts armed
> with guns... Forget south america, come to ASIA !!!!


^^
hahahahahahaha hno: :bash: :nuts:


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

ruifo said:


> ^^
> hahahahahahaha hno: :bash: :nuts:


just hahaha ? that`s all you have to say ? hno:
what is wrong with my statement ? please let me 
know ? It`s just my experience I have talked about !
I`ve been several times in south america and many
times in south east asia ! So I can tell you what`s
better and more beautiful ! not to talk about culture
and the far more friendly people in asia; also the
food is delicious, best in thailand and vietnam.
the beaches are a dream, best in indonesia and
the phlippines !! :cheers:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG...these beaches are soooo beautiful! :eek2:

I am really jealous of people in Brasil who get to wake up to such spectacular views of the ocean (not that we in Tel Aviv don't have a nice view or a nice beach)....hopefully one day, if I can afford it, I will have my own home/apartment along the Brasilian coast.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Pfeuffer said:


> in reality fortaleza is dity and ugly. the beach in combuco is not beautiful.
> you will find millions of more beautiful beaches around the world, especially
> in asia and autralia !! so I AM THE ONE, that will never come back !
> the food in brasil is crappy too. the people are idiots, crack addicts armed
> with guns... Forget south america, come to ASIA !!!!


You have rights to think and say that South America is not beautiful, not attractive, dirty or whatever, but your statement about South American people was offensive, immoral and generical. I recommend you to review your ideas whenever before making general statements about a religion, group of people, nation et cetera.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Pfeuffer said:


> just hahaha ? that`s all you have to say ? hno:
> what is wrong with my statement ? please let me
> know ? It`s just my experience I have talked about !
> I`ve been several times in south america and many
> ...


Nothing personal. It's just the way you express it that sounds strange. Never mind!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

For those who want to dig into it, check wikipedia about the city:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortaleza


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Cobucci said:


> You have rights to think and say that South America is not beautiful, not attractive, dirty or whatever, but your statement about South American people was offensive, immoral and generical. I recommend you to review your ideas whenever before making general statements about a religion, group of people, nation et cetera.


sorry you`re right. of course not all people are idiots. :cheers:
what I like is the politics in south america. having the balls to
resist the american imperialism like the tupameros and other guerillas.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Pfeuffer, there are only three possible explanations for your statements:

1) you have never been there in reality. :shifty:

2) you're fucking jealous!! :baeh3:

3) you are nuts. :nuts:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

ruifo said:


> .for.ce.br
> You look like a tourism marking man! hehehehe
> :lol:


I just like to share with the world all this paradise that we, the Cearenses, the locals of the State of Ceará and of Fortaleza, have here, so close to our homes, a paradise that we know very well, and we can enjoy on any weekend we want to...


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

here I show you what I mean:
first pic shows a normal street in fortaleza








this is the beach of cumbuco








beach in thailand








beach in indonesia








so I hope you understand now what I mean :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

No le presten atención amigos brasileros, sin dudas es un troll. Muy bonita Fortaleza!


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Pfeuffer said:


> so I hope you understand now what I mean :cheers:


A slumn is now a normal street? This is not even a street. 

I dont really get you point, where do you live? What they did to you when you come to Brasil? Which cities did you visit? Why are you doing a campaign against Brasil?

Brasil has problems, yes but I do think Asia has the same problems too. I want to understand why are you wasting you time criticizing Brasil just it.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> No le presten atención amigos brasileros, sin dudas es un troll. Muy bonita Fortaleza!


hey dude ! i am not a troll ! this is the international sector ! so write in
english or learn it or shut up ! :bash:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

ARE YOU REALLY SAYING BRAZIL HAS MORE SLUMS THAN INDONESIA AND THAILAND? SHUT UP MY FRIEND....HDI OF BRAZIL IS 75TH(IT IS NOT GOOD) BUT INDONESIA AND THAILAND ARE 87th THAILAND AND 111ST INDONESIA C'MON....FORTALEZA NORMAL STREETS ARE NOT LIKE THE ONE YOU SHOWED AND *TELL ME WHEN DID U GO TO FORTAL?*


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

lfernand said:


> A slumn is now a normal street? This is not even a street.
> 
> I dont really get you point, where do you live? What they did to you when you come to Brasil? Which cities did you visit? Why are you doing a campaign against Brasil?
> 
> Brasil has problems, yes but I do think Asia has the same problems too. I want to understand why are you wasting you time criticizing Brasil just it.


I have visited Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Fortaleza, cumbuco in Brasil !
my intention was to point out that fotaleza and cumbuco is not the
paradise the people here talk about. the beaches in brasil are not as
beautiful as in asia, australia, africa, carib or even europe. that`s a fact !!
believe it or not. I have been travelling around the world for more than 25
years now. another point is the safety. the crime is a big problem in
whole south america. in asia you will not have these problems at all.
this is also a fact. that i like the food more in asia is just my taste however.
:cheers:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

*Conclusion: you're fucking jealous.*

The first picture is not a "normal street of Fortaleza". That's a slum, and slums cover less than 15% of the area of the city. Any city in developing countries have slums, including the cities in Thailand and Indonesia. Fortaleza obviously have slums, like Rio, São Paulo, Bangkoc or Jakarta. But 85% of our population don't live in slums, but in streets that are more the 4 meters wide, with asphalt pavimentation, and with public ilumination. Go to any working class neighbourhood of Fortaleza, like Parangaba, Conjunto Ceara, Messejana or Henrique Jorge and check this out.

The second picture is the worst one you could find from Cumbuco. There are other pictures I posted on page 3 of this thread (and videos) that show all the beauty of Cumbuco.

The beaches in Thailand and Indonesia are beautiful, for sure, but Cumbuco is not the only beach we have in the State of Ceará. I mentioned Cumbuco because it is only 25 kilometers away from downtown Fortaleza, but we have much more beautiful beaches on Ceará. Like *Jericoacoara*, for example (240 kilometers from Fortaleza):


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

brazilteen said:


> ARE YOU REALLY SAYING BRAZIL HAS MORE SLUMS THAN INDONESIA AND THAILAND? SHUT UP MY FRIEND....HDI OF BRAZIL IS 75TH(IT IS NOT GOOD) BUT INDONESIA AND THAILAND ARE 87th THAILAND AND 111ST INDONESIA C'MON....FORTALEZA NORMAL STREETS ARE NOT LIKE THE ONE YOU SHOWED AND *TELL ME WHEN DID U GO TO FORTAL?*


I have been in fortaleza in 2004 ! I didn`t say that brazil has more slums
than thailand or indonesia. but i saw many slums that you call favelas
limbing up the hills everywhere in rio and on the way to the intern. airport
there was a HUGE favela in northern rio. and what i have seen in fortaleza
was not beautiful, just a lot of highrises spreading out all over the city.
the streets were dirty. but the point is that you feel safe in the slums
of asia ( mostly ) but if you would go into a favela in south america it
would be very dangerous cause of the guns that even kids have and
the cocaine that makes aggressive ! so this is an insane combination that
makes south america so dangerous. 1.poverty 2.weapons and 3. cocaine
in asia you only have the poverty ! understand ?


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Pfeuffer said:


> I have visited Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, Fortaleza, cumbuco in Brasil !
> my intention was to point out that fotaleza and cumbuco is not the
> paradise the people here talk about. the beaches in brasil are not as
> beautiful as in asia, australia, africa, carib or even europe. that`s a fact !!
> ...


You are absolutely wrong, Brasil has thousands of kilometers from beachs, there are many beaches caribean like, or Taithi like. If you choose the wrong place its not Brasil's fault, you planned your own trip, of course there are ugly beaches in Brasil and ugly places like you posted above trying to show that is a normal street in Brasil, its not.

Violence is a problema in South America, yes, but not in all places, I live 150 Km from Rio in a 600 thousand inhabitants city and the homicide rate here is 4/100.000(2009). You can pick varios famous US cities with the same population with far more homicides than my city. 

Besides living in a safe city I dont avoid any city in Brasil, we are improoving a lot, after decades of stagnation our economy is growing strongly again and I hope violence ll decrease to normal levels in the next years.

Foods are a matter of taste, I love the food here, barbecue, rice, bean, chips, fast food, and you can found chinese, japanese,whatever, we have everything here in most cities.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree. I also think this statue looks much more beautiful at dusk and at night, when the lights are turned on, than during daylight.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

one more pic that shows the whole beauty of fortaleza :lol:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^^Photo de 1998 hahahaahahahha

2010


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

The picture this idiot called *Pfeuffer* posted above *is not from Fortaleza*. I know all the city of Fortaleza, and I'm sure this place doesn't exist here.

What a hell this child is still doing here in this thread?

This guy must be *BANNED* from Skyscrapercity.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

yep, it`s from mars ! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

This guy must be BANNED from Skyscrapercity.(2)

More pictures


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Pfeuffer, you should be BANNED from Skyscrapercity, you bastard! You know this photo is not from Fortaleza. This picture is from India. 

Fortaleza doesn't have this kind of trees; Fortaleza doesn't have this cloudy sky; in Fortaleza, and in Brazil as a whole, nobody uses that kind of vehicle with 3 wheels shown in the photo, this kind of vehicle is no even produced or marketed here. 

You're a bastard bum!

I will ask the moderators to BAN this clown.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

new housing projects in fortaleza


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ this is sad, but the photo is not from Brazil

POLICE OF FORTALEZA























































100.000 $ per vehicle

being built in Fortaleza


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

I have officially denounced this clown called Pfeuffer to the moderators. Hope he will be banned soon.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

you brazilian guys have really a good sense of humour ! :lol:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Our sense of humor is an adult one. Not the "sense of humor" of a idiotic child like you.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> I have officially denounced this clown called Pfeuffer to the moderators. Hope he will be banned soon.


I think you are a reborn german nazi, aren`t you ? hno:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ No more arguing with you. You're not welcome here. Our patience is exhausted. Enough is enough. Hope you will be banned.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Porpcorn anyone?


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Reportem como spam!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Pfeuffer said:


> one more pic that shows the whole beauty of fortaleza :lol:


This pic is from an Asian country, either Thailand, Philippines, Indonesia or Vietnam.


It's clear that Puffy the Magic Lion here is a category I Troll. He doesn't care about Brazil or Asia, he just enjoys creating chaos. He spent all his money on webcam girls and now he can't afford any more "puff" so he is venting his frustrations on here.hno: Personally I would ignore him and he will go away. Puffy the Troll is like a stray dog. If you keep throwing him a bone he'll keep coming back barking for more.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn Puffy threw me off course. 

What I really wanted to say is that Brazil is gorgeous and I can't wait to visit.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Pfeuffer BANNED(3)


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

It's just that some people get down here to try get laid but even 1 dollar hookers turn them down they get pissed off.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Well... I thinks it's enough. You already know a lot of things about Fortaleza. I'll no longer post on this thread.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ very good decision ! enough is enough ! :cheers:


----------



## araujo.lcarlos (Mar 30, 2008)

the best!...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Pfeuffer said:


> ^^ very good decision ! enough is enough ! :cheers:


*Just because you said that:* :bash:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice video and music!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-37ewtvU-8


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Pfeuffer said:


> ^^ very good decision ! enough is enough ! :cheers:


Concluindo, você odeia o Brasil. Todos já sabemos, agora trabalhe para construir o thread de forma positiva ou get out.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

*Let's Fly?*

These are videos done by the extinted airline TAF (Taxi Aereo Fortaleza) captains, first officers and jump seaters (B737-200, in Brazil and South America, specially in Fortaleza/SBFZ, where TAF used to have its hub).

I hope you have enjoyed it too! I just felt like flying with them in the cockpits! Enjoy and happy landings!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6adBiByXVGk






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u1dKQArODc


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Nice view of Fortaleza in the first video, between 1:20 and 1:45 ...


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Hello from Austria,

Pfeuffer you are an idiot. I never was in Brazil (because of my anxiety from flying), but for the first time i was here on skyscraper i felt in love especially with Brazil.

Brazil is one of the last paradises on earth and we should try to protect everything on Brazil.

In the last years the economy of brazil was growing enormous, and the infrastructure is getting every year better and better.

And the most important thing is:

The lovely and beautiful brazilian girls


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Brazil will be in future on the front of the most important economic countries in the world, and Brazil will be in the next 15-20 years the home of many europeans which, will immigrate to Brazil again like in the 20ies, 30ies and 50ies.

Why?

Because of the Islamization and destroying of our democracy through fanatic islamists which are growing more and more in Europe.

This is another cause why i love Brazil, and I'm sure Brazil will help us with open arms.

But let me say another sentence:

Brazil should stop the cooperation with this islamic asshole Regime in Teheran.

T

Ronald


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Some new air shots of Fortaleza.
Credits to the photographer "Diniz Jr."
Source: http://forum.contatoradar.com.br/index.php?showtopic=70473&hl=

*******

Fortaleza International Airport:









Fortaleza International Airport:









UNIFOR (University of Fortaleza):









A Dutch Shipwreck in the city shoreline:









The city port/harbour:









The city port/harbour:









The "Beach Park" water park:









Panoramic view:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Beach park is amazing


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Links to "march 2009" aerial photos of Fortaleza:

Photographer: "LEONEL ALBUQUERQUE" - www.leonelalbuquerque.com.br

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoaereabrasil/page26/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoaereabrasil/page27/


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Talking about Fortaleza International Airport and flights, there is a big chance to Americans willing to visit the beautiful city of Fortaleza.

A unique oportunity of flying *from the USA to Fortaleza* for only *$598* dollars!

Go to webjet.com, a website specialized in air tickets search and reservation, and make a new search, for a flight from Miami, Florida, to Fortaleza in Brazil, on February 15, 2011. You should not choose another day, it has to be February 15, 2011.

You will find the following *bargain* in the search results:


A flight with departure from Miami, FL, at 5:40 AM, with arrival at 11:45 AM in Manaus Brazil. 

Another flight, in the same day (February 15, 2011), with departure from Manaus, Brazil, at 2:05 PM and arrival in Fortaleza, Brazil, at 7:38 PM.

The two flights for a fare of just $511 (+ $87 taxes and fees) Total:*$598*. 


I'm just sharing this opportunity with others that may be interested. An opportunity to take off from Miami at 5:40 AM and land in Fortaleza at 7:38 PM of the same day, for only $598.


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

American consultant Ronan McMahon thoughts on Fortaleza, Brazil and the World Cup


----------



## akiraz (Dec 18, 2010)

*New Year's Eve 2011 - Fireworks in Fortaleza, Brazil:
*









This year, the party at the *Praia de Iracema* beach attracted more than one million and a half (1.5 million) people.

The New Year's party in Fortaleza is already the second biggest in Brazil, after Rio de Janeiro.

​


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Some new shots of Fortaleza, from Oct/2010.
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1236213




marconipedro said:


> Pessoal,
> 
> Passei o último fim-de-semana em Fortaleza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

ruifo said:


> Some new air shots of Fortaleza.
> Credits to the photographer "Diniz Jr."
> Source: http://forum.contatoradar.com.br/index.php?showtopic=70473&hl=
> 
> ...



nice ...


----------



## Jurgleidson (Feb 20, 2011)

Great city!


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

.for.ce.br said:


> *Fortaleza, Beira-Mar avenue, 37 years ago:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I was trying to find that litlle building in the 70's photo in the present but I think this is quite impossible lol


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> Beautiful city!


Thank you!!!

You're welcome!


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

More pics soon...


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

More:



MalaMan said:


> Some photos of the recently opened *Jardim Japonês *(Japanese Garden), in Fortaleza.
> 
> The Japanese Garden is located at Avenida Beira-Mar (Fortaleza's beachfront avenue), and was built as a tribute to the large Japanese diaspora in Brazil (the largest Japanese diaspora in the world).
> 
> ...


----------



## MalaMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Iguatemi shopping mall:



MalaMan said:


> The largest shopping mall in Fortaleza is called *Iguatemi*.
> 
> Some pictures of the mall:
> 
> ...


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Pics!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Fortaleza Skyline(picture found on wikipedia)


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNRnWIWEUJI


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Raz


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Another vid about the city, produced by CBS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfRc2eQPc-c


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

More images:

BY: Will_NE
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479154



Will_NE said:


> *Meireles e Aldeota*​
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

A new one:




z.tiago said:


> *Bom pessoal, Fortaleza dispensa maiores apresentações. Até porque vocês já sabem que ela é a capital do Ceará, que é uma das cidades mais importantes do Nordeste e do Brasil; e que tem uma orla muito bonita.
> 
> Confesso a vocês que não simpatizava muito com a cidade, apesar de todos falarem que ela é bonita etc. Mas depois que a conheci fiquei apaixonado por sua orla, que é muito agitada, e pela estrutura das suas barracas (principalmente na Praia do Futuro).
> Vamos às fotos..
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

New ones:




Israel alivinegro said:


> Olá, galera! Esse é meu primeiro thread e resolvi fazê-lo de forma meio diferente: batendo fotos enquanto dirigia. Decidi mostrar para vocês um dos meus lugares preferidos em Fortaleza: o Porto das Dunas.
> 
> A praia de Porto das Dunas fica em Aquiraz, apenas 20 km de Fortaleza. É um dos principais pólos hoteleiros do estado do Ceará, e será o local que abrigará algumas das seleções que disputarão a Copa do Mundo de Futebol de 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

Aldeota em 7 de fevereiro de 2012 - Fortaleza Ceará

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3q17cQFPIE







> Enviado por Imagemtudo em 07/02/2012
> 
> Daqui uns anos o vídeo fica mais legal, vamos ver o que o tempo tratá para a Aldeota!!! Se Deus quiser daqui a dez anos eu faço esse rolé de novo pra ver!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing pictures. Already went to Fortaleza a few times and I love the city.


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

From Youtube:


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

13 April, 286th anniversary of Fortaleza and a banner on SSC to celebrate.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20120413


Happy anniversary Fortal!


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Fortal is a beautiful city indeed


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

wonderful new photos of Fortaleza, congratulations!


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdXYzFrNTME


----------



## ruifo (Feb 27, 2009)

From minutes 00:00 to 07:00 all images are from Fortaleza or its surroundings.
From minute 07:00 onwards the images are in Rio de Janeiro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5ZZtsYUobA


----------

